# Help with finding nail color matching added picture



## miriwes (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi recently I found a picture with really astonishing nail color. I really fall in love with this color. Maybe anyone can please find that color. I think this could be some color from CND shellac collection. I hope anyone know same color or similiar one from shellac ? I have uploaded picture below. I'd appreciate any help with this case.


----------



## LaLaLeeBeauty (Sep 1, 2018)

Heres something I found pretty close : https://www.amazon.com/China-Glaze-Polish-Fuchsia-Fanatic/dp/B007OJMHEC/ref=sr_1_13_a_it?ie=UTF8&amp;amp;qid=1535829669&amp;amp;sr=8-13&amp;amp;keywords=fuschia+nail+polish


----------



## miriwes (Sep 2, 2018)

Ok thanks  I'm still searching something from shellac thought.


----------



## miriwes (Sep 13, 2018)

Finally I found it and this polish name is tres jolie 224 sa maybe anyone could please help me with finding this color in cnd shellac?


----------



## Marcosean (Oct 5, 2019)

Help with finding nail color matching added picture. You can easily match all the colors and also upload your https://www.resumesservicesreview.com/resumewritinglab-com-review/ site photos here. This is the best way to find best colors which help you ever to match your nail paint all the time.


----------



## Alfred (Nov 19, 2019)

i will suggest you to go on amazon and search for your matching nail colour..


----------

